# Sony Xperia Z1 Compact Display kaputt



## Luki222 (19. September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

 

seit zwei Tagen reagiert mein Display auf keine Berührungen mehr. Zwar funktioniert die Displayanzeige einwandfrei. Es gibt auch keine Kratzer, oder Sprünge im Glas und gestürzt ist es auch nicht, aber steuern lässt es sich nicht mehr. Wenn ich eine Computermaus anschließe, kann ich alles wunderbar darüber steuern und es wird auch alles super angezeigt.

Kennt sich jemand aus und weiß, woran das liegt, ob ich noch was retten kann und ob ich es vielleicht sogar selber reparieren kann?

 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

Lukas


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2017)

Eins ist klar: Wenn Du unterwegs mit der Maus am Handy bist, wirst Du hervorstechen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. September 2017)

Könnte ein neuer Trend werden.


----------

